# Texas adopts Arabic Language



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2011/02/07/mandatory-arabic-classes-coming-to-mansfield/


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That probably won't happen. Most people don't know that Mansfield was the place where the last black american was hung in Texas...maybe in the country. Sorry, not a great history but I managed and oversaw properties there and also lived in Kennedale...just up the road as a kid. For them to be forced to learn a language of a people they preceive to be at war with..well...It's Texas...and I can tell you as an old Texan.. it ain't about to happen. If I was ordered to shove that down someone's throut, Mansfield would be about the last place I'd pick.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> well...It's Texas...and I can tell you as an old Texan.. it ain't about to happen.


Good for Texas!! ....I think I would fit in good with them Texans!

I think we try to be too politically correct in this country. I seriously doubt that American culture is being forcibly taught to Arabic children.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont see a problem with them having it as an option (no one's gonna sign up for it anyway and it will pass) But to FORCE it... Can we say Lawsuit? 

If I were a parent I would pull my child and my money from that school imediately.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I dont see a problem with them having it as an option (no one's gonna sign up for it anyway and it will pass) But to FORCE it... Can we say Lawsuit?
> 
> If I were a parent I would pull my child and my money from that school imediately.


I've worked with several school systems. You'd be suprized how options get tied to other things to "encourage" enrollment especially with government funded programs. "If you don't sign up for option A, you can't participate in activity B".


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The schools in that area are being given a grant IF they make it mandatory.

It's all about money, greed and our pisspoor public education system.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wonder if our MUSLIM president has anything to do with it... I'll be glad when his arse is out of the whitehouse.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow...Mandatory. I dont think any language other than ENGLISH class should be mandatory in the USA. However, thats just my opinion, I do believe spanish isnt a bad class to have (I took 2 years and cant speak a word of it)

That doesnt sound like it will fly anywhere let alone TX.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If the government gives them a huge grant to make it mandatory, do you think the parnets are going to complain when the football team gets new gear or the science lab gets new microscopes or new computers throughout the school? The government isn't telling them they have to do it, they're saying IF YOU MAKE IT MANDATORY, WE'LL GIVE YOU LOTS OF TAXPAYER DOLLARS!!!!! 

What school district would give up lots of free money?


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

My question is, of all the languages there is to learn, why the gov. chose Arabic? Something going on we don't know about...... like losing the war?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

American people are being led like sheep to the slaughter.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

if any language i would think it would be spanish... more call for that than arabic.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It won't happen, its alright if its optional, but like p425 said no one will take it... secondary language classes are junk. Were forced to take french classes since grade 1 in Canada, Im in grade 10 now and I have NO idea what any of the words mean, the only thing i memorized is how to ask to go to the bathroom so I could leave. Forcing it on kids, especially a language honestly as ridiculous as that on this side of the world, it just won't happen.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

whens the last time you ran into someone that was trying to get a point across to you IN ARABIC? i cant think of one time where i said, dang, i wish i knew Arabic.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There have been a few times at the gas station I wished I knew what those ************* were saying behind the counter........ But only so I could turn them in to homeland for being terrorists.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

if the guy behind me uses two loads of phlem to pronounce his last name im checkin the shoes for fuses! lol :thats_racist: hahahaha


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> My question is, of all the languages there is to learn, why the gov. chose Arabic? Something going on we don't know about...... like losing the war?


Wondering that myself...and considering our Pres..does he realy have our best interests in heart? Or is he realy working for...something else.....Just say'n.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

*UPDATE: TX School System Backs Away From Making Arabic Classes Mandatory...*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Good deal.


----------



## kevinski (Sep 19, 2010)

If you actually research it any you will realize that the war that is going on is not about land or power. It is about who will be the dominant religion of the world. The Muslim religion says they will be the only religion and all other "MUST" be wipe off the planet. That is what this is all about. The Muslims have realized after 1,000's of years of war that war is not the answer. It is strategically placed individuals and ideas, laws and policies that are going to when their Jihad. It is a shame but that is what this is all about. The only reason that not every Muslim blows themselves up is not because they are not radical. It's because they don't take their religion as serious as the suicide bombers do. It the difference between a catholic that follows lent and one that doesn't. The Muslim religion says that they need to wipe all religions other than Muslims off earth, some follow their religion to a T and some don't. The same way every other religion and it's hard core followers and it weekend followers.


----------

